# Looking for a Fly Fishing Trip!!!



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Could use some advice on a good trip. I've been dying to make a trip for a while now, and I figure this year is the year. I'm single, 25, have a good job, a SUV, too much gear and want to make one of those "once in a lifetime" fishing trips while I'm young enough to withstand the abuse of 5 days wading a river. I would rather not require a guide in order to save money, and will stay in the states. Would prefer just to do some camping and fish all day every day of the trip, perhaps even backpacking it. I will be doing this trip alone and probably only for a 4-6 day excursion. 

But more than anything I want to fly fish and nothing else, with the chance to catch a few trophy fish. Looking to mainly target trout. Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroats, Steel and/or Brookies. I have most of the gear, all I need is to hold onto some vacation days and then hit the road.Would prefer to drive, so I can live out of the vehicle for a few days.

Anybody have any good suggestions?


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to think the advice would be "Go West Young Man". Not sure how far you want to go but Montana or Idaho would seem to get "once in a lifetime" type places. But that doesn't seem to fit with the desire for a 4-6 day trip.

You won't get trophy fish but heading to the Catskills would be a relatively short jaunt and will place you in the footsteps of legends.

Perhaps the Upper Pennisula?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Michigan's UP would be my selection. Big and Little Manistee offer good fishing and camping. You can drive remote areas and find small streams and creeks that pass under the road and open into some nice fishable holes and runs. Shops in Grayling are a good place to stop for information.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

just moved out to north cal and you could make a trip out here, within 2 hours there are 5 blue ribbon trout streams, and a handful of world class steelhead waters. I've been here two weeks and have managed to catch wild steelies, get my a$$ handed to me by a salmon and throw tiny bwo's at native bows that so far have not been under 12in, and up to 20in...and they say the fishing now is poor to fair.
its a long drive but if you flew out there are lots of dirt cheap places to stay, or cheaper if you camp, and the biggest problem is figuring out where to fish.
ps, june has huge salmonfly hatches, but the steelhead are gone then.

another trip that I have wanted to do if the tailwaters of colorado, I would really like to just get the chance at throwing a tiny fly at a 25in + bow. if you have questions about there ask 7x, he used to guide all that and has some great stories.

I did the clinch and the south holston this fall in tenn. some nice fish and good hatches, but I would suggest going west, the eastern fish are smaller and harder to catch lol


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I would second the Go West theory presented earlier. I would hit Central Colorado, then shoot to SLC and hit some of the waters around there, then drive north into Western Montana. Now if you have only 6 days to do this, you could fly out and rent a car, or head to the smokies and hit all the tailwaters, lots of nice fish and lots of near car fishing from several different tailwaters and back country streams for wild bows and brookies, its closer and more economical. Riverking is right, Eastern fish are tough!! If you go out west, they seem prety stupid and eager to hit darn near anything you throw at them at times. Nt sure of how much skill you have but perhaps a day with a guide may be well worth the cash.. then do some exploring afterwards on your own and Im sure the guide would put you onto some nice places after paying for a day. 

PM me when you decide where your going, I bet i have fished there, ( Trout fished in almost 30 states now) 

Salmonid


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

went to the UP last year. just the dog and I. backpacked it in and set up camp. it was perfect. the fish size weren't that great though. but man oh man. heading back this year. this time possibly in the spring, looking for those elusive coaster brook trout. if youre not hellbent on staying in the US, heads up to northern ontario or quebec. its not as far as you think. my dream trip is to head to the arctic and do some fishing up there for atlantics, arctic char and loads of brookies.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I gotta go with a local (somewhat). I have fished quite a few places in the US of A and also in Wales and Ireland and I am still in love with the Allegheny National Forest area. I can be on some decent water in 2 - 2 1/2 hours and the possibilities are endless. Tailwater, small brookie streams, larger freestone streams, hike in fishing...etc. There are some places up there were I have carved my own trail and really believe that there have'nt been too many people fishing up in there. Yes they are a 5 - 10 mile hike but well worth it. Best of all it's free except for the license.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

if i had to make a choice, it would be north west montanna.. i go every year and the place is unbelieveable....and never once used a guild..i've got a few photos in the photo gallery...i'll send more photos if need be


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

The Cranberry River in the Monogahela National Forest is stocked with trout and can be hiked/camped along. Miles of the road that once ran along the river has been gated off but is open to foot travel and bikes. There is a primitive campground at one end and shelters along the trail. One drawback is the litter, which combined with the fact there is a bear refuge in the area can make for an interesting trip. Also nearby are the Williams and Cherry Rivers. I remember lots of spots along the the rivers you could park and camp for free (legally). There is an outfitter in Richmond but they had only a small selection of flies, mostly hunting stuff I think. Hope this helps, have a good trip.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I also think the Michigan area was a great experiance. Fished the Pier Marquette fly zone and hooked into some of the biggest fish I've ever seen. I swear one salmon was 40 lbs. Didn't land her but she took me for a hell of a ride. Camped and fished for 5 straight days. Stayed in Baldwin.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Just to let ya know the Cranberry sucks! and who want to fish for stockers? There way better places then that in WV. Want to go after big trouts then don't look any further than Elk River! Folks at the Elk Springs lodge will accomadate you for sure.
Just got back spending time in Florida saltwater fishing out of a yak and there is nothing comes close to it! Not even the everyday trout fishing that I do!


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Thinking about Eastern Tennesse, North Carolina or West Virginia. A trip out west sounds like it would be one hell of a good time but I would rather take a week or more for that kind of fishing. If I could stay to a 8 hour or less drive that would be nice.

Not interested in chasing big salmon either...well...actually I am...just don't have that kind of gear...yet.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if your staying east I would hit the south holston during the sulfur hatch(its like 8 months long lol) we had good fishing for a few hours in december with sulfurs, lots of fun. the smokies are fun, but not my cup of tea, an easy trip down if the tailwaters are giving you trouble, there stupid little fish in the park. hmm, I would get good on brookville before trying the tn. tailwaters, or else the trip might not be that fun. the elk suggestion is a good one, I would love to fish that river, hear its pretty tough! other places, the grannom hatch on the little J in pa, thats coming up in a couple months and is pretty easy fishing. you could just spend a few days knocking steelies in cleveland this spring, or even travel to NY, but the fishing really sucks there.......
the west is where its at though


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

So I am very interested in the South Holston. One, I would absolutely love to have some chances at throwing dries to big trout. Two, I also have heard that there are hybrid stripers (whipers), and stripers in there. Was watching a fishing show and two guys were fishing right below a dam. A chance to fish for trout and those hybrids would be a riot. 

Just need some input on more specific locations I could do both, whether or not its the same specific area or not is of no concern. I'll drive and fish for trout one day, and wipers another with no problem at all. Probably would not want to throw anything other than a solid baitcaster for the hybrids tho. I fished the Ohio plenty of times for hybrids so I would be right at home throwing a casting bobber with a fluke dangling down around 6'. 

Anybody have any good information on this body of water they would like to share?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Elk River and Shavers fork C&R has 30"plus trouts in there!


----------



## fishymark (Apr 19, 2004)

The elk is the place elkspringsflyshop.com the fishing is as good as it gets and the people at elksprings are great. Also the cranyberry just kinda sucks we have caught browns over 19 inches. The elk has alot of small fish but there are some trophys in there. For some more info goto tristatesportsmen.com


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Elk River and Shavers fork C&R has 30"plus trouts in there!


I want to get back to Shavers fork! Man o man it looked great! I did hook one nice rainbow down from the cable where the CR area starts!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am only 50 miles from it! Should of been theree right after peak fall as I was catching doubles and at least 30 fish a half a day.


----------

